# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.1.8 - LG G3, Samsung Galaxy Grand, Galaxy Note and more!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.1.8 is out!  *We have added support for LG G3, Samsung Galaxy Grand, Samsung Galaxy Note, Samsung Galaxy S III.*  Medusa PRO v.1.1.8 Release Notes:
- Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *LG D855* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*Samsung GT-I9082* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*Samsung GT-I9228* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*Samsung GT-N7000* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*Samsung SCH-I535* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files
  - Added UFS support via ADB interface (Read necessary device  partitions, Read Full Flash, Read Custom Flash (with the required size)) 
- All pinouts and repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the Software)  Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

